

Ask HN: What about those great posts that appear/disappear while I'm sleeping? - orky56

Obviously the best posts will appear and stay on the front page between the time I sleep and wake up. However, there must be a plethora of amazing content I never see purely based on the time I sleep.&#60;p&#62;I can imagine people in other time zones and/or with different sleep patterns, being exposed to and voting on content that I may never.&#60;p&#62;Any solutions or comments?
======
JoachimSchipper
<http://news.ycombinator.com/best>, <http://news.ycombinator.com/active>, or
(as already suggested by treo) <http://www.daemonology.net/hn-daily/> may be
useful.

~~~
orky56
Nice! Thx

------
treo
<http://www.daemonology.net/hn-daily/> This is probably what you want.

~~~
orky56
Just what I was looking for. Thx

------
udoprog
Sounds like a feature request. Some type of daily digest scheme ranked by each
posts total popularity would be nice.

However you currently have access to the RSS feeds, which I believe gives you
a permanent link. Even if the article has been archived.

